# Circuitos para controlar un motor a pasos



## soruyo (Dic 10, 2007)

Que tal ¡¡ 
Mi problema es el siguiente: estoy controlando un motor a pasos bipolar mediante un driver el cual es el l298n.todo esta bien hasta ahi, el problema surge cuando deseo que un sensor mande la señal para que el motor gire o no dependiendo del sensor ,,que circuito o circuitos me pueden ayudar entre el sensor y el l298n para que ese pulso del sensor al mandarselo me pueda activar las 4 entradas que este tiene y asi la secuencia del motor....


----------



## Paloky (Dic 10, 2007)

Hola que tal soruyo.

Mirate el "L297", este es un controlador de motores paso a paso.

Tienes una patilla para indicar la dirección del giro del motor, otra patilla para indicar si quieres que trabaje en semipasos o pasos enteros, Y la mas interesante una patilla de clock.   A cada clock el motor girarà el paso en la dirección que le tengas indicado.

Esta señal de clock, la puedes utilizar con el sensor que dices que tienes.

El L297, tiene que ir acompañado por el L298.

Aquí tienes el Datasheet:

http://www.st.com/stonline/books/pdf/docs/1734.pdf


Espero que esto te sirva.
Saludos.


----------



## soruyo (Dic 13, 2007)

Gracias amigo Paloky por tu ayuda,, me ha sido de gran ayuda el consejo que me diste,, y mi proyecto escolar a funcionado...

Gracias,,,


----------



## CarlosS (Mar 31, 2008)

Hola no queria abrir un nuevo tema para preguntar algo parecido asi que mejor lo comento por aqui. Vereis mi problema es que tengo que controlar diversos motores paso a paso unipolares con un PIC i queria usar los L297 (ya que se necesitan pocas entradas para controlar los motores) para hacerlo. el problema es que no acabo de saber si se puede controlar un motor unipolar con la combinacion L297-L298 i me gustaria saberlo.
Gracias adelantadas


----------

